
I’m doing 90 percent maintenance, 10 percent development. Is this normal? - iProject
http://arstechnica.com/business/2012/07/im-doing-90-percent-maintenance-10-percent-development-is-this-normal/
======
eli
I get that the Stack Exchange license allows content to be legally reused, but
this just seems like a tacky pageview grab from Ars.

Anyway, there was already a robust HN discussion about this over here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4108870>

~~~
JeremyBanks
This is Stack Exchange's idea, actually:

 _Every couple weeks, Stack Exchange chops up some of our best Programmers
content and sends it to one of our favorite websites: Ars Technica._

source: [http://meta.photo.stackexchange.com/questions/2195/ars-
techn...](http://meta.photo.stackexchange.com/questions/2195/ars-technica-
photo-contet-ready-aim-shoot) (I couldn't find an official post specifically
about their arrangement.)

~~~
eli
Fair enough. Still seems weird to effectively copy/paste a webpage rather than
just linking to it, no?

~~~
thirsteh
It's classic syndication (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Print_syndication>).
You said it yourself: pageviews.

